# moose plow



## the4x4hick (Nov 24, 2015)

New to the forum. Have a 2016 yamaha Kodiak 700. My father gave me a unused plow off a yamaha brute 350. Moose 50 inch plow hand lift. Will the moose Universal Mount work for my qaud? All I'm missing is the mounting Plat and yamaha is the only oNE with a Plat for it so far. And how dose the hand lift work? Dont have a winch. Can't figure where the flat steel rod coming off the pivot spot would go? To the qaud somehow I would think? Have a yamaha 660 and the plow set up is completely different and shot. Mostly plow with my 70 year old allis chalmers tractor and a 6 foot blade but it would be nice to have the 4x4 efi qaud to plow with. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

which hand lift due you have?

any chance for a pick of it?

for Moose hand lift they bolt the the front rack and then shoot over the front of the atv and then a rope or chain drops down to the plow push tubes to pick the blade up/down I think, This is from memory of what I have seen.

due you have a ATV dealer near by? go ask them if they can get you a Moose Mounting plate for your quad?

good luck


----------



## the4x4hick (Nov 24, 2015)

sublime68charge;2061747 said:


> which hand lift due you have?
> 
> any chance for a pick of it?
> 
> ...


Well moose isn't running any mounting plates for the 2016 Kodiak till the end of December. So they ordered me the Universal mount. I'll take a picture of the hand lift later today.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

if it was me I'd find out if you can't get the universal mount to bolt up fairly easy will they take it back when the New Mount become available?

you already can use the tractor till you can get the plow on the ATV!

just thinking out load.
Maybe the universal mount will go on with out any problems?

also pic of the other style of Hand Moose plow lift


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Thread to the Easy Plow lift I first talked about.

http://atvconnection.com/forums/other-atv-topics/304735-moose-e-z-lift-snow-plow-lift.html


----------



## the4x4hick (Nov 24, 2015)

sublime68charge;2061763 said:


> if it was me I'd find out if you can't get the universal mount to bolt up fairly easy will they take it back when the New Mount become available?
> 
> you already can use the tractor till you can get the plow on the ATV!
> 
> ...


Yes the one in the picture is what I have. I'll take a pic of it today. And they said they would take the Universal mount back if it would not work.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

that's easy then the strap up front just gets attached to the front rack or bumper to provide you a point for the lifting to be done from.

when you rotate the handle it pulls down on that strap and if that strap is attached to you ATV then the Blade comes up.

pretty simple.


----------



## the4x4hick (Nov 24, 2015)

sublime68charge;2061807 said:


> that's easy then the strap up front just gets attached to the front rack or bumper to provide you a point for the lifting to be done from.
> 
> when you rotate the handle it pulls down on that strap and if that strap is attached to you ATV then the Blade comes up.
> 
> pretty simple.


Okay can't figure out how to upload pics from my phone so I'll just explain. I have the black bar that goes up and down up front where the pivot point is for the blad. But that's it. Gusse I'm missing the strap you talk about. Can I use something in its place. Like a chain or cable from the rack to the bar? Got the plat. Fits the push tubes. Gunna try to install it this weekend.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Yep a chain or cable should work fine as well!

Good luck with your install!


----------



## the4x4hick (Nov 24, 2015)

Going to put it on in the morning. Going to tsc tonight for a few things and figured I'd get a chain for it well I was there. Roughly how long of a chain should I get? Thinking like 5 feet and I'll cut the extra off. Probably like 3/4 inch chain?


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

the4x4hick;2068744 said:


> Going to put it on in the morning. Going to tsc tonight for a few things and figured I'd get a chain for it well I was there. Roughly how long of a chain should I get? Thinking like 5 feet and I'll cut the extra off. Probably like 3/4 inch chain?


Like 5/16 or even 1/4 will work for that. 3/4 will outweigh the plow!


----------



## the4x4hick (Nov 24, 2015)

MXZ1983;2068822 said:


> Like 5/16 or even 1/4 will work for that. 3/4 will outweigh the plow!


Yeah 3/16 was what I should have said. Never delt with chain size before. Got 12 feet of it for 10 bucks. Should work


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

the4x4hick;2068836 said:


> Yeah 3/16 was what I should have said. Never delt with chain size before. Got 12 feet of it for 10 bucks. Should work


Yeah 3/4 is what I use to pull a 60k lb tractor out of the mud with another 60k tractor. 550 horse 4wd JD.


----------



## the4x4hick (Nov 24, 2015)

Well its on aND worKS like it should. Lifts about 8 inchs. Sound right? Kinda disappointed I have to leave my middle skid plat off and take the mounting Plat off to change the oil. But I'll take it off In the summer anyways to put the skid plat back on. It's only 4 u bolts anyways. If I can figure out how to upload pics off a phone id post some of the qaud and the old allis chalmers


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

congrats and will be waiting for the pics!


----------



## the4x4hick (Nov 24, 2015)

think I finally figured out how to post pics on here. Only snow removal pic I have from last year. The plows off the wheeler now till it snows. Me on my 1945 allis chalmers c with a 6 foot front blade.


----------

